# VCDS vs OBDEleven



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello Folks,

I've just joined the Mk3 TT owners club and would like to enable a few features via coding as outline in the Audi TT Byte and Bit thread. I appreciate there are two coding interfaces available for purchase that could facilitate this, I was wondering which would be the better investment?

Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, VCDS would be more comprehensive.
Hoggy


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, VCDS would be more comprehensive.
> Hoggy


Are you suggesting that there are things you can do with VCDS that you can't do with OBDEleven? In what way is it more comprehensive? I'm a software guy and very comfortable with technical details, could you elaborate further?

Thanks


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

I have both, a chinese clone of VCDS and OBDeleven. Functionality is about the same. It might be a litte more "safe" to use a wired connection instead of wireless while programming but I must say I am really happy with OBDeleven at the moment. It's a bit more portable aswell as you only need a phone instead of a laptop. VCDS does have better descriptions of what some bits or bytes do at the moment, which doesnt matter if you know in advance what you'd like to change. It might get better over time with OBDeleven, I do see a lot of stuff getting added.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi VCDS to me means the full version not VCDS lite etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi VCDS to me means the full version not VCDS lite etc.
> Hoggy.


Apologies for all the questions, do you think it's worth paying for the full VCDS? Would it enable me to flash ECU/TCU maps?

Thanks again!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This might help -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5&start=15


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

gAgNiCk said:


> Do you think it's worth paying for the full VCDS?


That's not a question/value judgement we can really answer for you. For one it depends how much you are going to get out of it.

I'm certainly glad of my full VCDS that I have had for over 10 years now and has been used on my three Audis in that time, as well as countless friends vehicles. Still receives software updates and full support from RossTech. Not things you can say about the cloned versions with cracked software.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You might find click and go an easier option too.
Many of the stuff in the thread is wrong/out of date MY dependent so if you dont know what you are doing this could be a deciding factor.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback folks, just to complete the story, I ended up purchasing a VCDS cable in January 2018, it worked very well, I'm listed on the member map if anyone needs help coding in Belfast :lol:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Would you mind PMing me a link to where you bought it?
I'm ready for brake pads and my old MK2 VCDS isn't supported on the MK3.

What version is yours, by the way?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3d0iq1wm]Would you mind PMing me a link to where you bought it?
> I'm ready for brake pads and my old MK2 VCDS isn't supported on the MK3.
> 
> What version is yours, by the way?


I picked one up off Aliexpress, works with the latest software no problems

https://www.aliexpress.com/af/VCDS-HEX- ... _new_app=y


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Thank you VERY much for that. A great help. Cheers!!


----------

